# Brickers Banter & Tittle Tattle - August 2012



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

The August installment. Bringing you the news and harnessing the vibrancy straight from the coffee shops of Brickers Villaaage.. 

It’s not just a thread, it’s cool people, in a cool place, fresh music, but it’s not a long ting.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't like it.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

Few will embrace change


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 1, 2012)

This is an Opal Fruits thread.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 1, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> This is an Opal Fruits thread.


 
My mouth isn't watering.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

Brickers Banter & Tittle Tattle - August 2012 http://t.co/NwUJUUvu -- u75 (@urban75chat)

Brickers Banter & Tittle Tattle - August 2012 http://t.co/0xTuASrd -- Brixton Buzz (@brixtonbuzz) 

As seen on Twitter


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2012)

I want to move there but I'm frighted


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

Lambeth websites seem down? What time does the library open today?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

How edgy and vibrant is this thread?  I need to know.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> How edgy and vibrant is this thread?  I need to know.



So edgy even the street drinkers will be contributing. An inclusive 'ideas and thoughts place' that pays no reference to the founder of the thread.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lambeth websites seem down? What time does the library open today?


 
Ten maybe?  Monday is the only day it opens late(1pm)


----------



## Greebo (Aug 1, 2012)

nipsla said:


> How edgy and vibrant is this thread? I need to know.


It's as edgy and vibrant as a razor blade with a miniaturised african print etched on both sides.  Limited edition - only £50 for 2.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 1, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Ten maybe? Monday is the only day it opens late(1pm)


I thought it'd be 9am.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

Greebo said:
			
		

> I thought it'd be 9am.



Easy love, this ain't West London you know.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it true it will soon cost £40 to read this thread and you'll be forced to dress up in retro-Victorian costume in order to do so?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 1, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I want to move there but I'm frighted


I'm not saying that it's a scary place, but even the buses don't go through central Brixton except in threes.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not having anything to so with this abomination of a thread title!

Official Aug 2012 thread is here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-and-news-august-2012.297120/


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm not having anything to so with this abomination of a thread title!
> 
> Official Aug 2012 thread is here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-and-news-august-2012.297120/



 

I wondered when you would wake up and smell the Federation coffee  

Should have edited this title instead of shunning this match for progress


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Should have edited this title instead of shunning this match for progress


I want your shame to remain. Forever more you will be known as the man who started a Brickers thread.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2012)

I refuse to bump and therefore publicise a thread referring to Brixton as Brickers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

Is "Bricky" ok though? Some locals have used that nickname for years....


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is "Bricky" ok though? Some locals have used that nickname for years....


Only Twatters call Brixton anything other than Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is "Bricky" ok though? Some locals have used that nickname for years....


 
I refuse to bump and publicise a thread where Bricky is used


----------



## Voley (Aug 1, 2012)

Kanda says 'Bricko' sometimes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm gonna call it brixy


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2012)

The other thread isn't doing very well, is it.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 1, 2012)

NVP said:


> Kanda says 'Bricko' sometimes.


I honestly didn't think he could go down any further in my estimation. I can't believe he's proved me wrong _again!_


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Only Twatters call Brixton anything other than Brixton.


I sometimes say "town", as in, "I'm going into town", meaning, I'm going to walk down Acre Lane.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2012)

I remember a massive bunfight on here when someone called it Brickistan


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 2, 2012)

i still think of Brixton as Brickistan after that.  I don't say it out loud though.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

The Phoenix have definitely reduced the size of their portions over the last few months.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 2, 2012)

There was a very strange Scientologist double decker bus* with a band on top driving down Brixton Road last night. Something to do with their bat sh!t crazy anti drugs literature...

* I think it was them


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

I used the postbox up near Olive Morris house today. I like using that post box.

Hmmmm, is it postbox, or post box?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2012)

I used to go to meetings at Olive Morris House - a long time ago - I remember the post box with affection


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 2, 2012)

POSTBOX ffs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2012)

It is a nice postbox


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> POSTBOX ffs.


 
It was a genuine question.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 2, 2012)

i was just letting off steam.  either is acceptable.  i prefer postbox, as i like using words like lego but i can't speak german so i have to put up with english ones.  in german it would be pleasantlylocatedstreetboxforputtinginofletters. how can anyone say that isn't better.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

There's a really nice one I cycle past on my way home. One of those old hexagonal ones.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

Cycle passed, I mean.

Or do I?

What is wrong with me today.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyway, it's about here-

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/oldmap.s...=Y&mapp=oldmap.srf&searchp=oldsearch.srf&lm=0


----------



## Rushy (Aug 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> Anyway, it's about here-
> 
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/oldmap.s...=Y&mapp=oldmap.srf&searchp=oldsearch.srf&lm=0


I think it's actually on the corner of Rattray.
It's called a Penfold pillar Box - after the chap who designed it.
It originally would have had an acorn on the top.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 2, 2012)

Lots of young people refer to Brixton as 'Bricky'.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> Cycle passed, I mean.
> 
> Or do I?
> 
> What is wrong with me today.


 
You were right first time.

You passed the postbox when you cycled home

You cycled past the postbox

more here


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Cycle passed, I mean.
> 
> Or do I?
> 
> What is wrong with me today.



Past is fine. You are staying over tomorrow yeah?


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 2, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Lots of young people refer to Brixton as 'Bricky'.


Just one more reason to fear & distrust young people.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 2, 2012)

Al-thing

schonegeplatzenstrassenbriefeboxeninsiderputtenung is the correct terminology


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ with added umlauts


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> ^^ with added umlauts


And an esszet.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> And an esszet.


 
Do I get fries with it too?  Or, given the thread, should it be a small bowl of home made rustic style organic potato wedges drizzled with a balsamic vinegar dressing, garnished with a sprig of parsley, costing me about £7?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Do I get fries with it too?<snip>


No, just a glass of sekt.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2012)

Where do we stand on calling "Peckham", "peck'nam"...?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2012)

Why would anyone call it that?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Where do we stand on calling "Peckham", "peck'nam"...?


Wrong uns, the lot of 'em!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2012)

The Peckham-dwelling youth pretty much all call it that. *shrug*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it a reference to Vietnam? So they're suggesting it's like a warzone?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is it a reference to Vietnam? So they're suggesting it's like a warzone?



You weren't there man


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I think it's actually on the corner of Rattray.


 
Yes, you are right.

I've got something else to post today, but I won't cycle PAST that post box until the moment I need to post it has PASSED.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You weren't there man


A friend of mine referrs to Cheltenham as 'Nam and when asked why, he replies with the above


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> The Peckham-dwelling youth pretty much all call it that. *shrug*


They're wrong, end of.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 3, 2012)

people that say things like 'brickers' probably go out for a drink and get a bit 'squiffy'.

basically, it's what's known as 'speaking like an annoying cunt'.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 3, 2012)

anyone else noticed the randomly placed but no less awesome track pump installed on the newly re-opened walkey/bikey bit off of ferndale road? genius!

who's responsible? the council?


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

pissflaps said:


> people that say things like 'brickers' probably go out for a drink and get a bit 'squiffy'.
> 
> basically, it's what's known as 'speaking like an annoying cunt'.


 
Nothing wrong with using it as a bit of a change to the normal thread title though, is there.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 3, 2012)

lets change the url to www.URBZS3VENF1V3.coms while we're at it.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2012)

pissflaps said:


> anyone else noticed the randomly placed but no less awesome track pump installed on the newly re-opened walkey/bikey bit off of ferndale road? genius!
> 
> who's responsible? the council?


 
Twas mentioned in last month's thread.  There's one up near the Imperial War museum as well.  Assume it must be a council thing.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with using it as a bit of a change to the normal thread title though, is there.



It was funny at the time. 
You had to be there. 
I will get many coats. 
Etc.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it a reference to Vietnam? So they're suggesting it's like a warzone?


Might be how it started, but not any more.  They pronounce it "pecknum".


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 3, 2012)

ah sorry - musta missed that. regardless of who's to blame, i reckon it's a grand idea. if only they could figure out a cunning way of including a non-nickable 15mm spanner we'd be laughing.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend of mine referrs to Cheltenham as 'Nam and when asked why, he replies with the above


 
That's how those of us born in the east refer to dag'nam...


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 3, 2012)

let's all start calling clapham 'The Clap'.


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> I sometimes say "town", as in, "I'm going into town", meaning, I'm going to walk down Acre Lane.


 

I do this.

I make the distinction between Brixton and the West End by saying "into town" for Brixton, and "up to town" for... well, for Up Town.

I didn't realise I did it until it was pointed out to me :roll eyes:


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2012)

.


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I think it's actually on the corner of Rattray.
> It's called a Penfold pillar Box - after the chap who designed it.
> It originally would have had an acorn on the top.


 

And it's a listed building


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Might be how it started, but not any more. They pronounce it "pecknum".


 

As in Tott'num, perhaps?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2012)

And Becknum

I find myself calling Brixton "Down the Hill"


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 3, 2012)

i've been doing that since moving into my place.  which is barely up the hill compared to yours...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 6, 2012)

story said:


> I do this.
> 
> I make the distinction between Brixton and the West End by saying "into town" for Brixton, and "up to town" for... well, for Up Town.
> 
> I didn't realise I did it until it was pointed out to me :roll eyes:


 
I go to brixton, and go into town for the west end.


It seems to be raining.  Can someone go to the window to check? I can't be arsed.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> <snip>It seems to be raining. Can someone go to the window to check? I can't be arsed.


It doesn't seem to be raining here, is that any use to you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2012)

Loving the Jamaican/Brixton flags everywhere


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> It doesn't seem to be raining here, is that any use to you?


 
Not really. 

Anyone in proper SW2 brixton?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Not really.
> 
> Anyone in proper SW2 brixton?


FYI I'm in SW2!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2012)

It's raining here in Far Brixton (SE8)


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FYI I'm in SW2!


 
Many apologies!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's raining here in Far Brixton (SE8)


 
It occurred to me when I got back from my hols that I could have let you flat sit for the week.  Security for me and a whole flat to tidy for you.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Many apologies!


  People forget that it comes up this bit of Tulse Hill (the road).  According to local admin boundaries, this is "South Brixton".


----------



## Kanda (Aug 6, 2012)

NVP said:


> Kanda says 'Bricko' sometimes.


 
Once. To wind someone up.

Great chat


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2012)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Once. To wind someone up.
> 
> Great chat



How is the thread working out for you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FYI I'm in SW2!


 
Yeah, but you're on a completely different Hill


----------



## Kanda (Aug 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> How is the thread working out for you?


 
It's made of win.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but you're on a completely different Hill


The right hill.  If yours was the right one, it'd be handier for the park.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> The right hill. If yours was the right one, it'd be handier for the park.


 
But we get the rain before you and therefore the sun


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2012)

Why are labour's leading lights invading brixton? Saw Harriet, chukka and unknown stood outside the tube and passed Ed Milliband on the escalator.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Why are labour's leading lights invading brixton? Saw Harriet, chukka and unknown stood outside the tube and passed Ed Milliband on the escalator.


 
He was catching up with Tessa Jowell in Starfucks according to Twitter


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2012)

Tessa/Harriet. They're the same to me. 

e2a:  having googled tessa seems more likely.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Tessa/Harriet. They're the same to me.
> 
> e2a: having googled tessa seems more likely.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2012)

Which one's she?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Which one's she?


 


Jowell is at the top


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2012)

She's blonder today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> She's blonder today.


 
She's often doing things with her hair colour.  Makes things very confusing especially with confusing her with Harman


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2012)

Over 100 posts of tittle-tattle so far. 
I will tell them of this success at the job centre later.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 7, 2012)

Loving the Brickers thread daaahlings.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

I still refuse to post in here until Brickers is changed to Brixton


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2012)

no bricks in this thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

not even a tonne


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I still refuse to post in here until Brickers is changed to Brixton


 
Err you just did and the post count continues to soar above the official sticky thread


----------



## colacubes (Aug 7, 2012)

Brixton bricks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Err you just did and the post count continues to soar above the official sticky thread


 
Why didn't you tell me I was in the wrong thread?


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2012)

You're not.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> You're not.


 
Oh, that's good.  Would hate to be posting in that Brickers thread


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, that's good. Would hate to be posting in that Brickers thread


 
Yeah this is the Olympic gymnastics thread. Post away til your heart's content.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2012)

For anyone who missed it thread on Tesco's plans with links to petition and objection template here. 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ing-as-another-tesco-comes-to-brixton.296580/


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2012)

Victoria Line tweeted 10 mins ago that service suspended because of person under a train.  Are the tubes running later than normal?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Victoria Line tweeted 10 mins ago that service suspended because of person under a train. Are the tubes running later than normal?


 
Running later during the Olympics.

I think when I had friend over last week, he got last train back from King's Cross just after 1.30am


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2012)

I had cause to look up last tubes as I was coming back from an olympic thing the other night and it's something like 2.30am into Brixton during the olympics and paralympics.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Victoria Line tweeted 10 mins ago that service suspended because of person under a train. Are the tubes running later than normal?


At Stockwell. Station was closed. Got home from Olympics basketball at 2am.


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

About 10 orange bin-liners of loft insulation here if anyone wants them-

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/oldmap.s...=Y&mapp=oldmap.srf&searchp=oldsearch.srf&lm=0 

They have a sign on them inviting people to help themselves.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 21, 2012)

FAO Brickers residents: A new, very stylish no doubt, fried chicked restaurant is opening next month: http://wishbonebrixton.co.uk/index.php

Hope to see some of you there for the soft launch. Ciao!


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 21, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> FAO Brickers residents: A new, very stylish no doubt, fried chicked restaurant is opening next month: http://wishbonebrixton.co.uk/index.php
> 
> Hope to see some of you there for the soft launch. Ciao!


 
I don't know how some of these places intend to make money. There is the smell of shit that wafts around the new cake shop that has just opened in Granville Arcade on the Popes Road side, because I think the market bins are stored close by- not the most conducive environment for cake eating. You've got the new vintage shop at the bottom of Market Row opposite the butchers with pig heads on display- I've yet to see anyone step foot in there. And now a hipster fried chicken joint to compete with the 100 or so Halal chicken and chip shops that sell massive portions with soggy chips for £2.50?

We've seen the tattoo parlour close down. I think a few of the other places will follow. Market forces and all that.


----------



## Onket (Aug 21, 2012)

Went through the market today, there must be 5 or 6 pretty much identical cafe type foody places trying to out-individual each other, with a side order of crazy.

Probably one table in each place had people sat at it.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> Went through the market today, there must be 5 or 6 pretty much identical cafe type foody places trying to out-individual each other, with a side order of crazy.
> 
> Probably one table in each place had people sat at it.


I don't like to admit this, but currently staying with a friend in *shudders* Streatham and I've noticed a very twee-looking coffee shop at the bottom of Leigham Court Road that wouldn't look out of place in Brickers Village. I'm amazed they get enough custom to stay open.

On the plus side I'm moving back to SW2 the week after next.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2012)

That's the Rose & Earl Gray. It's well twee alright. Nice coffee and cakes though


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's the Rose & Earl Gray. It's well twee alright. Nice coffee and cakes though


That's the one. I might get a slice of Bantenberg there on my way home this evening.


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> Went through the market today, there must be 5 or 6 pretty much identical cafe type foody places trying to out-individual each other, with a side order of crazy.
> 
> Probably one table in each place had people sat at it.


The bubble is bursting, or at least slowly deflating. Practically dead in Brixton Village on Saturday, might have been something to do with it being a greenhouse on a hot day though.


----------



## Onket (Aug 21, 2012)

I have got no problem with these types of places, really, although they're not for me and I wouldn't go there. But one or two would do, three at a push if the area was really busy (it's not).


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

Have to say that Barratts are constructing the new Brixton (ahem) 'Square' at a right old rate of knots. The standard of construction looks about a thousand times better than the 'Viaduct' thing that was built next door too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

pissflaps said:


> anyone else noticed the randomly placed but no less awesome track pump installed on the newly re-opened walkey/bikey bit off of ferndale road? genius!
> 
> who's responsible? the council?


Yes, and I've used it as well. But someone has now broken the valve end off, so it no longer works 

The other one is outside the Three Stags near Lambeth North/opposite the Imperial War Museum: http://www.cyclehoop.com/features/first-public-bike-pump-in-london







It is Lambeth Council. Great idea IMO, but I wish they'd also spend more money on proper bike infrastructure (eg lanes.)


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 21, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> I don't like to admit this, but currently staying with a friend in *shudders* Streatham and I've noticed a very twee-looking coffee shop at the bottom of Leigham Court Road that wouldn't look out of place in Brickers Village. I'm amazed they get enough custom to stay open.
> 
> On the plus side I'm moving back to SW2 the week after next.


 
It's opposite a fine fish and chop shop - something Brixton Brickers doesn't have.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> It's opposite a fine fish and chop shop - something Brixton Brickers doesn't have.


I've been moaning about the lack of local chippies for years, but THEY haven't done _anything_ about it


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've been moaning about the lack of local chippies for years, but THEY haven't done _anything_ about it


 
I've been around Brixton for 15 years and can't really remember any proper fish and chip shops.
There was Albert's on Brixton Hill, but that was grease city. I used to laugh/cry at the cabinet of fried chicken kept warm with a normal 40w light bulb.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I've been around Brixton for 15 years and can't really remember any proper fish and chip shops.
> There was Albert's on Brixton Hill, but that was grease city. I used to laugh/cry at the cabinet of fried chicken kept warm with a normal 40w light bulb.


There was the Seafresh Cafe on Elm Park, a few doors down from the Elm Park Tavern, but that closed about 5 years ago I think. Chris's Fish & Chips on Loughborough Road is ok and does a bog standard offering. Can't think of another one unless you futher go afield to Kennington (Windmill Fish Bar) or Herne Hill (Olleys [debatable!], or the ones on Half Moon Lane or Herne Hill itself)


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There was the Seafresh Cafe on Elm Park, a few doors down from the Elm Park Tavern, but that closed about 5 years ago I think. Chris's Fish & Chips on Loughborough Road is ok and does a bog standard offering. Can't think of another one unless you futher go afield to Kennington (Windmill Fish Bar) or Herne Hill (Olleys [debatable!], or the ones on Half Moon Lane or Herne Hill itself)


 
There's the Sturgeon that's been there forever on B Hill after the Telegraph. Bog standard fare, but OK. Seems really quiet every time I go past.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> There's the Sturgeon that's been there forever on B Hill after the Telegraph. Bog standard fare, but OK. Seems really quiet every time I go past.


ah, never been in there, will have to check it out. Fish and chips to me is like lasagne and chips to Onket 

There's also one by Myatts Field on Denmark Road, just up from the Prince of Wales pub.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> ah, never been in there, will have to check it out. Fish and chips to me is like lasagne and chips to Onket
> 
> There's also one by Myatts Field on Denmark Road, just up from the Prince of Wales pub.


 
If you're going as far up as the Sturgeon you might as well go that bit further to Kennedy's by Streatham Hill station. Haven't eaten at Olley's for ages but people I know who like fish and chips a lot prefer Kennedy's.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There was the Seafresh Cafe on Elm Park, a few doors down from the Elm Park Tavern, but that closed about 5 years ago I think. Chris's Fish & Chips on Loughborough Road is ok and does a bog standard offering. Can't think of another one unless you futher go afield to Kennington (Windmill Fish Bar) or Herne Hill (Olleys [debatable!], or the ones on Half Moon Lane or Herne Hill itself)


 
That used to be good before the last owners had it


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> If you're going as far up as the Sturgeon you might as well go that bit further to Kennedy's by Streatham Hill station. Haven't eaten at Olley's for ages but people I know who like fish and chips a lot prefer Kennedy's.


Brilliant, thanks, I'll check that one out too. (This has been far more productive than Onket's lasagne thread - two realistic suggestions on one page!)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That used to be good before the last owners had it


I lived around the corner from about 2002 to 2005 - it always seemed pretty popular. Did it shut through lack of custom /poor food?

E2A: Seafresh, I mean


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I lived around the corner from about 2002 to 2005 - it always seemed pretty popular. Did it shut through lack of custom /poor food?
> 
> E2A: Seafresh, I mean


 
Don't know, but I gave up on it in the last few years as I think the standards had dropped. Can't remember who had it then or who had it before, but the last few years didn't seem as good

Sad  it's been sitting there empty all these years as well


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Brilliant, thanks, I'll check that one out too. (This has been far more productive than Onket's lasagne thread - two realistic suggestions on one page!)


 
Well it is supposed to be the traditional dish though it's obviously been replaced by fowl and fries.

Kennedy's is expensive.
Olleys-type prices.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> (This has been far more productive than Onket's lasagne thread - two realistic suggestions on one page!)



Brickers Banter & Tittle Tattle winning the day eh? The Nu Brixton Thread and Ting


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd never really walked through the village before, properly, as in really looking at what was there, until last week.
Had a coffee at federation with Eric Jarvis and we had a fine time as well as fantastic coffee. 

There did seem to be a load of fancy but not really functioning shops. Places that look like they could do well but were waiting for something to take off. 
Some market place/shops that were doing okay but were kinda like 'Nours cash and carry' and the shops in other half of the under cover market etc. For the record I fucking love Nours cash and carry. 

I hope all the shops/eateries that have started (or been there for ages) do well, I really do, I just doubt that there is enough room for everyone. 
I have no problem with the likes of the fancy hipster attracting cafes and dellies as long as there is still room for everyone else. 

I also know it ain't that simple. 
We want the best for our community, for it to grow but also for it to support the original aspects and keep/maintain it's history. 

I guess that is a long winded way of saying I don't fucking know but.....


----------



## grubby local (Aug 22, 2012)

i always used to nip to that one by stockwell tube .... borderline but ok for an exiled northerner ... not cheap/not expensive.
gx

fish n chip i mean


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok. I am pissed. Possibly ignore everything I just said. 

Unless you like or agree with it, then don't ignore it. 

Or whatever.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2012)

grubby local said:


> i always used to nip to that one by stockwell tube .... borderline but ok for an exiled northerner ... not cheap/not expensive.
> gx
> 
> fish n chip i mean


 
Technically all chip shops in London are shit as they don't do gravy.
I'm craving half chips, half rice and gravy right now.
Tomorrow I'll be wanting meat and potato pie, chips and peas. Or maybe even a pudding.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brickers Banter & Tittle Tattle winning the day eh? The Nu Brixton Thread and Ting


 
The humble cod has given it a boost


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

twistedAM said:
			
		

> The humble cod has given it a boost



Cod be with you


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sad it's been sitting there empty all these years as well


There's so many little parades of shops around here which used to have 5 or 6 thriving businesses but now only have one or two newagents/off licences. Many (e.g. on Railton Road) have slowly been turned into private residences. Maybe I'm being over-nostalgic, but there's something more homely and friendly about having a few shops at the end of your road where you meet the neighbours and let the kids go to buy sweets unsupervised. Slowly, those little shops shut and everything concentrates in 'town centres'. I think it's one of the reasons (pubs closing is another) mobile people in cities increasingly don't know their neighbours, or indeed anyone who lives in the immediate vicinity.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brickers Banter & Tittle Tattle winning the day eh? The Nu Brixton Thread and Ting


yes - but winning it with old school fish & chips, none of this new fangled herb-encrusted-foie-gras-dumpling malarkey


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cod be with you


And also Whiff you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's so many little parades of shops around here which used to have 5 or 6 thriving businesses but now only have one or two newagents/off licences. Many (e.g. on Railton Road) have slowly been turned into private residences. Maybe I'm being over-nostalgic, but there's something more homely and friendly about having a few shops at the end of your road where you meet the neighbours and let the kids go to buy sweets unsupervised. Slowly, those little shops shut and everything concentrates in 'town centres'. I think it's one of the reasons (pubs closing is another) mobile people in cities increasingly don't know their neighbours, or indeed anyone who lives in the immediate vicinity.


 
I agree absolutely

Outside of pubs, local takeaways and shops is mostly where I bumped into people.  Now I'm not a regular pub-goer, I barely bump into people anymore


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> yes - but winning it with old school fish & chips, none of this new fangled herb-encrusted-foie-gras-dumpling malarkey



Trends go in circles eh? Ones man's 'gawd bless ya guvnor' is another man's 'Trickeration' innit?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I agree absolutely
> 
> Outside of pubs, local takeaways and shops is mostly where I bumped into people. Now I'm not a regular pub-goer, I barely bump into people anymore


i now feel duty bound to open a neighbourhood fish and chip shop with illegal drinking den out the back and a facility to buy stamps


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2012)

badgers, maybe we could open a fish & chips & cider shop in the Villaaaage, how much do you reckon we could charge?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

If this thread ends on more (or even near) posts than the Chitter Chatter thread I won't be able to show my face again. You will find me in teh BrickBox or down teh Villaaage, hiding behind a foppish new haircut and my iPad 6


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> badgers, maybe we could open a fish & chips & cider shop in the Villaaaage, how much do you reckon we could charge?



Would it be ethical?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> badgers, maybe we could open a fish & chips & cider shop in the Villaaaage, how much do you reckon we could charge?


 
Something like beer-battered cod would go down well in the Arcade. You could use different beers to make different flavoured batters and cook to order. If you can charge seven quid for a micro i mean Honest burger, tenner is no problem.

Was a big thing in the US a while back, especially in the Pacific Northwest in microbrew pubs. I never imagined beer battered salmon would be good but it was but then it was wild Pacific salmon rather than that farmed Scottish shit which they  dye orange.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i now feel duty bound to open a neighbourhood fish and chip shop with illegal drinking den out the back and a facility to buy stamps


 
Well there's already the Post Office in Elm Park but I'm happy with the first two ideas 

I reckon George IV is a fine size for all three


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Would it be ethical?


well it's a top quality product so maybe £20 a head but the fish & chips might cost even more


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2012)

And they could give it a twee quirky name likes Badgers and Hatters.
Can I get some free chips?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> well it's a top quality product so maybe £20 a head but the fish & chips might cost even more



Well... It would be a step down from cooking the Villaaaage 'local' pub (Albert) food for me but not saying no. I heard Zayn Malik has just quit Twitter so he might weight tables/counter for us?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> And they could give it a twee quirky name likes Badgers and Hatters.
> Can I get some free chips?


 
Oh, good name


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

twistedAM said:
			
		

> And they could give it a twee quirky name likes Badgers and Hatters.
> Can I get some free chips?



Perhaps Badgers & Hatters? Or maybe 'Batters' fish and chip shack?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Perhaps Badgers & Hatters? Or maybe 'Batters' fish and chip shack?


 
Hadgers & Batters


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Hadgers & Batters



A better name than 'Batters' for a chippy? Would 'Hadgers Chippy' be better or more ironic? Where did you get a marketing degree dufus?


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 22, 2012)

iCod?


----------



## Winot (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've been moaning about the lack of local chippies for years, but THEY haven't done _anything_ about it



Write to Chuka.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2012)

If there was a place a could buy decent Fish n Chips and stamps, especially individually, then I would love to frequent that establishment.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2012)

There is a combination Chinese and Fish & Chips on Upper Tulse Hill. They have a very comfy sofa in the waiting area. The chinese food is completely standard. I have not yet asked for anything from the f&c menu.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 22, 2012)

^ i think that closed down. there's always the worryingly named 'Thaicoons' accross the road tho. not sure if they do fish n chips.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Fish and chips to me is like lasagne and chips to Onket


 
Fish and Chips to me, is like Lasagne and Chips to me, tbf.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2012)

pissflaps said:


> ^ i think that closed down.


Unless it closed down in the last couple of weeks, no it didn't. (It's near the Brixton Hill end of the road, with the laundromat and convenience shop)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Unless it closed down in the last couple of weeks, no it didn't. (It's near the Brixton Hill end of the road, with the laundromat and convenience shop)


 
You mean Ten Thanks?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 22, 2012)

pissflaps said:


> ^ i think that closed down. there's always the worryingly named 'Thaicoons' accross the road tho. not sure if they do fish n chips.


 
Don't think they do fish and chips. I had a takeaway delivered from there once- it was really unpleasant tbh. Wouldn't go there again.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm only going by the sign on the outside tbh


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

Just had the best ever club sandwich, chips & pint ever served in The Albert. Compliments to the chef.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> Just had the best ever club sandwich, chips & pint ever served in The Albert. Compliments to the chef.


 
Did he do you a beautiful garnish?  He does do a lovely garnish.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll be disappointed if I don't get a garnish.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

I think there was a garnish. Do you mean a small salad?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Doesn't The Albert do lasagne then?


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

I think they do.

Do you only ever eat one meal, Minnie?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> I think there was a garnish. Do you mean a small salad?


 
No.  Artfully placed piece of parsley.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Did he do you a beautiful garnish?  He does do a lovely garnish.



Did not want to give him ANOTHER thing to moan about


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

There was no 'garnish', then.

I do not require any garnish, anyway.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> There was no 'garnish', then.
> 
> I do not require any garnish, anyway.


 
Do you not feel a little bit snubbed?


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

No.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2012)

eeny weeny bit? He gives everyone else garnish.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

He mugs everyone else off with garnish, you mean.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> I think they do.
> 
> Do you only ever eat one meal, Minnie?


 
I don't eat lasagne.  I was thinking of you


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> There was no 'garnish', then.
> 
> I do not require any garnish, anyway.


 
Do you have ketchup or brown sauce on your lasagne?


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Do you have ketchup or brown sauce on your lasagne?


 
No.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank fuck for that. That would be sacriledge.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

Little bit of mayonnaise is fine though?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2012)

Not at all. It's a condimentless dish.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

On salad, yeah.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

Hang on- Which 'dish' are we talking about now?


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

It's fine on chips too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2012)

Lasagne, what else?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's fine on chips too.


Mayo on chips yeah


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

wtf would anyone put food-of-the-devil mayo on their lasagne?


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Lasagne, what else?


 
Well, we were also talking about club sandwich with chips.

Then some people talked about salad.

I think someone mentioned parsley.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2012)

Why the fuck would anyone put any condiment on a completed dish?


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> wtf would anyone put food-of-the-devil mayo on their lasagne?


 
I'm not entirely sure that was what people were saying.


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why the fuck would anyone put any condiment on a completed dish?


 
You've just agreed it can go on chips!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm not entirely sure that was what people were saying.


 
Well on their chips then


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well on their chips then


 
Feel free to move those goalposts at any time, minnie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> You've just agreed it can go on chips!


And chips aren't complete unless you add a condiment. They're not a proper meal by themselves anyway


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Well, we were also talking about club sandwich with chips.
> 
> Then some people talked about salad.
> 
> I think someone mentioned parsley.



Tittle tattle


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> And chips aren't complete unless you add a condiment. They're not a proper meal by themselves anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> Feel free to move those goalposts at any time, minnie.


 
I will


----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2012)

I know.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> I know.


 
I'm pleased you realise this


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2012)

Onket said:


> He mugs everyone else off with garnish, you mean.



I thought I was special


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I thought I was special



(onion rings)


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> wtf would anyone put food-of-the-devil mayo on their lasagne?


 
There is very little savoury food I would not eat mayo with. 
Love it on lasagne


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2012)

sirens a go go down the hill.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I've been around Brixton for 15 years and can't really remember any proper fish and chip shops.
> There was Albert's on Brixton Hill, but that was grease city. I used to laugh/cry at the cabinet of fried chicken kept warm with a normal 40w light bulb.


OT as is Cryspers tittle tattle, but you may like to know that the chippy on Gipsy Hill by the station seems to be having a good patch. Not amazing or anything, but you know, pretty good.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> OT as is Cryspers tittle tattle, but you may like to know that the chippy on Gipsy Hill by the station seems to be having a good patch. Not amazing or anything, but you know, pretty good.


 
Still OT. I go to the one on the parade. Fish ok-ish. Chips, I know, are from handcut Maris Pipers. Not bad overall. Maybe I'll walk down the hill and sample the GH chippy. Was never that bad but I think they tried to diversify a bit much a few years ago.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Still OT. I go to the one on the parade. Fish ok-ish. Chips, I know, are from handcut Maris Pipers. Not bad overall. Maybe I'll walk down the hill and sample the GH chippy. Was never that bad but I think they tried to diversify a bit much a few years ago.


Yes, it seemed to go through a patch of being some kind of half-arsed kebab shop, but is now back to being a proper chippy, and the people are really nice.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

There's no actual kebab shop in central Brixton either, is there?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> There's no actual kebab shop in central Brixton either, is there?


 
Depends what you mean central, there's one by Lidl on Acre Lane.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmmm. That's be ok if you lived on Acre Lane or towards Clapham.

I meant central, as in 'in the centre of', you know.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

It's only a three minute walk. It's central.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not going to agree with you.

Are there any 1 or 2 'minutes walk'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

Walk faster!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Hmmm. That's be ok if you lived on Acre Lane or towards Clapham.
> 
> I meant central, as in 'in the centre of', you know.


 
In that case, no.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's only a three minute walk. It's central.


 
No it's not.   You have no concept of time.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Hmmm. That's be ok if you lived on Acre Lane or towards Clapham.
> 
> I meant central, as in 'in the centre of', you know.


Can't you walk for 10 minutes?


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

If the kebab shop halfway to Clapham, on Acre Lane, is the closest kebab shop to the centre of Brixton, then I think we can safely say there is no kebab shop in the centre of Brixton.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's only a three minute walk. It's central.


10 minutes, on my short legs and heavy laden.  I'm sure you time things by how long it takes to cycle.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2012)

Gap in the market?


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Can't you walk for 10 minutes?


 
The fact that I can walk for a few minutes, doesn't transport the destination of my walk into another geographical area.

I can fly for a few hours and be in North Africa, that doesn't mean it's in the UK.

Please try harder.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> If the kebab shop halfway to Clapham, on Acre Lane, is the closest kebab shop to the centre of Brixton, then I think we can safely say there is no kebab shop in the centre of Brixton.


 
No way is that half-way to Clapham


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No way is that half-way to Clapham


 
Feel free to remove that bit from my post. The rest stands.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Gap in the market?


 
I've long wondered why no one has tried to fill it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> No it's not.   You have no concept of time.


Well it feels like a few minutes. Near enough to walk to to get a snack


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> If the kebab shop halfway to Clapham, on Acre Lane, is the closest kebab shop to the centre of Brixton, then I think we can safely say there is no kebab shop in the centre of Brixton.


No, I contend that Lidl is central brixton. Central brixton is not just three streets


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Well it feels like a few minutes. Near enough to walk to to get a snack


 
Yes, and we've already established that you'd rather leave a pub during an afternoon of drinking, to go home to cook yourself some food, and then go back to the pub to continue to drink.

As a result, your opinion here, as is so often the case, is not valid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

If you want a kebab, be prepared to walk for a tiny amount of time to get one, onkers


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I contend that Lidl is central brixton. Central brixton is not just three streets


 
You contend wrong. Lidl is not central brixton.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2012)

"Central" Brixton is North to the Acadamy, South to the Fridge,West to Tesco and East to the railway line.



(A) is Lidl.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> There's no actual kebab shop in central Brixton either, is there?


 
There's one on the parade of shops opposite the barrier block.  I have absolutely no idea whether it's any good as I have only had chips from there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

Lazy bastards the lot of you. I cast my net much wider. I would even go so far as to say that Brixton = central Brixton


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "Central" Brixton is North to the Acadamy, South to the Fridge,West to Tesco and East to the railway line.
> 
> View attachment 22361
> 
> (A) is Lidl.


 
Did you just make that up now?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)

why is the north section so narrow? should at least go out to the skate park.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "Central" Brixton is North to the Acadamy, South to the Fridge,West to Tesco and East to the railway line.
> 
> View attachment 22361
> 
> (A) is Lidl.


Only 3 streets away.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Lazy bastards the lot of you. I cast my net much wider. I would even go so far as to say that Brixton = central Brixton


 
I'm not saying I wouldn't walk there. I'm saying it's not central brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 23, 2012)

I reckon OU should cycle down there and pick up a kebab for Onket


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon OU should cycle down there and pick up a kebab for Onket


 
They're not great tbh.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Did you just make that up now?


Yes


Biddlybee said:


> why is the north section so narrow? should at least go out to the skate park.


Yeah, maybe. I ummed and ahhed about discluding Kellet Road (and therefore the Effra) as well, as it's mostly quiet residential round there.

I think a good measure of "central" would be "areas that smell like piss on Sunday morning"


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yes
> 
> Yeah, maybe. I ummed and ahhed about discluding Kellet Road (and therefore the Effra) as well, as it's mostly quiet residential round there.
> 
> I think a good measure of "central" would be "areas that smell like piss on Sunday morning"


 
Do shootings not count now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

Surely central is such an arbitrary designation that it's entirely worthless.
A better question might be 'is there a kebab shop within 5 minutes walk from the tube'?


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> If you want a kebab, be prepared to walk for a tiny amount of time to get one, onkers


 
'tiny'


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely central is such an arbitrary designation that it's entirely worthless.
> A better question might be '*is there a kebab shop within 5 minutes walk from the tube'?*


 

There isn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

Lazy get


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely central is such an arbitrary designation that it's entirely worthless.
> A better question might be 'is there a kebab shop within 5 minutes walk from the tube'?


 
The answer would still be 'no'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> There isn't.


There is, chihuahua legs


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> The answer would still be 'no'.


You could walk there in 5 minutes deffo


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There is, chihuahua legs


 
It's as much about crossing roads and navigating people.   Even taking that into account it's not a 5 minute walk to Lidl.  I used to live across from it. 


Maybe I've just won the lottery. And maybe I was about to buy you a house so you wouldn't be homeless.   Maybe that's not going to happen now.


----------



## story (Aug 23, 2012)

.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

It's probably 10 minutes from the Tube.

Source: I live 3 minutes away from it.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

story said:


> .


 

Oi! Don't edit it out.  Say it loud, say it proud!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It's as much about crossing roads and navigating people.   Even taking that into account it's not a 5 minute walk to Lidl.  I used to live across from it.
> 
> 
> Maybe I've just won the lottery. And maybe I was about to buy you a house so you wouldn't be homeless.   Maybe that's not going to happen now.


It's not a polar expedition. It's walking a few minutes down a street


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not a polar expedition. It's walking a few minutes down a street


 
That's correct. It is a few minutes walk down a street.   What it isn't is a 5 minute walk down a street. 

all these few minutes make a difference when your food is getting cold on the walk back. 


*just as I was typing that the woman in my ear sang 'food getting cold'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

Kebabs are for eating on the street!


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2012)

'my life is like a kebab. it only seems good when im drunk' - some wag from some book, partially remembered and probably misquoted

Anyway - Quality Cafe next to the Academy does decent kebabs. Definitely within 5 mins walk from the tube.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You could walk there in 5 minutes deffo


 
I don't think anyone could.

Unless their watch was faulty.

Maybe that's the answer. Shall we have a whip-round to get a new watch for OU?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Kebabs are for eating on the street!


 
Why would I do that? I lived right across the road from the kebab shop.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

gabi said:


> 'my life is like a kebab. it only seems good when im drunk' - some wag from some book, partially remembered and probably misquoted
> 
> Anyway - Quality Cafe next to the Academy does decent kebabs. Definitely within 5 mins walk from the tube.


 
The last time I went there they didn't do kebabs, only burgers.

When were you last there? What are the kebabs like?


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Although not in Central Brixton... there is a chippy on Acre lane, a bit further on from Lidl, opposite the Costcutters. The chips are pretty good and about £1.20 for a huge bag. The fish is nothing to shout about.

There is also a guy who does jerk chicken on a BBQ on the street near the chippy. the chicken is cracking when eaten with the big bag o chips.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> The last time I went there they didn't do kebabs, only burgers.
> 
> When were you last there? What are the kebabs like?


 
I'm in there far too often for my own good. I live above it. The kebabs, and the food in general are fairly good, altho yeh sometimes they dont have a doner turning. A good spot for a greasy breakfast too.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

gabi said:


> I'm in there far too often for my own good. I live above it. The kebabs, and the food in general are fairly good, altho yeh sometimes they dont have a doner turning. A good spot for a greasy breakfast too.


 
I went all the way down there for dinner once, to try somewhere different. Wasn't that impressed but I expect if it was nearer then I'd go there all the time.

Will have to try a kebab at some point.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2012)

*News from the front*

The Albert has some new type of crisps in!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> They're not great tbh.



The key information in the discussion


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> *News from the front*
> 
> The Albert has some new type of crisps in!!!!!


 
OI! Who told you you could leave the kitchen?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> *News from the front*
> 
> The Albert has some new type of crisps in!!!!!


 
Good! 
All they have had for fucking ages is Quavers and Smokey Bacon Walkers


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> *News from the front*
> 
> The Albert has some new type of crisps in!!!!!


 
Stop teasing us with these half-posts. 

WHAT TYPE of NEW CrIsPs?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Stop teasing us with these half-posts.
> 
> WHAT TYPE of NEW CrIsPs?



Walkers DEEP RIDGED  

Salt & Vinegar 
Mature Cheddar & Onion 
Flame Grilled Steak


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmm. _Might_ be ok, I spose.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

It's ok, but not great.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2012)

Only 56 posts behind the official sticky Brixton thread.
A discussion on crisps should put it over the top.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It's ok, but not great.


 
That's settled, then.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you get Taytos in Brickers?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Can you get Taytos in Brickers?


 
We used to do them at the Windmill but sadly, and strangely, no longer.
Real Crisps whatever the fuck that means. Not bad though; I think they're exactly the same as Salty Dog.
Tayto cheese and onion are just great.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Can you get Taytos in Brickers?



What are you on about know? Is that some sorts of salted fish loaf?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Can you get Taytos in Brickers?


 
I have a memory of eating them in the Trinity, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What are you on about know? Is that some sorts of salted fish loaf?


 
Don't play dumb with me boyo.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I have a memory of eating them in the Trinity, but I'm probably wrong.


 
Huh... can't remember seeing them last I was there in the summer.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)

lol I was going to ask if he could get tatyos in


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Can you get Taytos in Brickers?


Excellent crisps.


----------



## Winot (Aug 23, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "Central" Brixton is North to the Acadamy, South to the Fridge,West to Tesco and East to the railway line.
> 
> View attachment 22361
> 
> (A) is Lidl.



Yes but according to that map Pall Mall is in Brixton.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

*sings the song of lament for Scampi / Bacon fries*


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

Winot said:


> Yes but according to that map Pall Mall is in Brixton.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)

scampi fries and pork scratchings should be in every pub!


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

Taytos are over-rated, tbf.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> *sings the song of lament for Scampi / Bacon fries*


Scampi Fries are THE best snack.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Taytos are over-rated, tbf.


 
By the Irish maybe. We've got some excellent crisps in Norway. I should bring some samples over one day.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Scampi Fries are THE best snack.


 
I love shrimp/scampi etc but they've no business being turned into crisps.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Scampi Fries are THE best snack.


 
I gave an american friend some of these. She calls them vagina crackers. I prefer a cheesy moment.

Taytos taste much of a muchness with walkers. It's the taste of nostalgia people like.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I love shrimp/scampi etc but they've no business being turned into crisps.


Quite, that's where prawn cocktail flavour comes in. 

How about a mini cheddar Quimmy?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Quite, that's where prawn cocktail flavour comes in.
> 
> How about a mini cheddar Quimmy?


 
Wait a minute, I thought you were on about prawn crackers/prawn crisps and similar. Are you saying you do or don't like these?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

Prawn cocktail crisps are lush.  As are prawn crackers and skips whatever flavour 'skip' is meant to be. 

Mini cheddars have their place but I meant these.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 23, 2012)

They sell taytos at the half moon in herne hill.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Prawn cocktail crisps are lush. As are prawn crackers and skips whatever flavour 'skip' is meant to be.


 
They're rubbish. After our moment with the bananas.... I thought we had something. CLEARLY NOT.


spanglechick said:


> They sell taytos at the half moon in herne hill.


 
Ah, might have to venture up there this autumn then.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Wait a minute, I thought you were on about prawn crackers/prawn crisps and similar. Are you saying you do or don't like these?


I like pretty much all crisps tbh. 

Cheese moments also good.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I love shrimp/scampi etc but they've no business being turned into crisps.


 
Ssshhh, you do know that they have never even really seen a scampi?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> I like pretty much all crisps tbh.
> 
> Cheese moments also good.


 
Yes. I have preferences and stuff that I would never think to buy but I cannot think atm of a crisp that I would turn down if offered?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)

heh, scampi are also called norway lobsters


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Ssshhh, you do know that they have never even really seen a scampi?


 
Of course. Same as steak flavoured crisps have never seen a cow. It's a necessary pretense that keeps us all sane, is all I'm saying.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> heh, scampi are also called norway lobsters


 
Are they?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Are they?


and dublin bay prawn... lol, perfect wedding food then trux?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> and dublin bay prawn... lol, perfect wedding food then trux?


 
Yum!!! Wedding scampi


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

We just call them lobster.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> and dublin bay prawn... lol, perfect wedding food then trux?


 
Yes, that's a good one. Not the cheapest mind you!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> We just call them lobster.


 
What do you call lobster?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> What do you call lobster?


 
Norway lobsters.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

apparently the finnish have crayfish parties.  Do the norwegians have something similar?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

Scampi 







Lobster







What do you call which?


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Yes. I have preferences and stuff that I would never think to buy but I cannot think atm of a crisp that I would turn down if offered?


 
The only crisp I would turn down, is salt and vinegar flavour. Yuk.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> apparently the finnish have crayfish parties. Do the norwegians have something similar?


 
Yes, although they're not as common. Not that many crayfish around anymore.


kittyP said:


> Scampi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We call them both lobster. They're different species tho.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> The only crisp I would turn down, is salt and vinegar flavour. Yuk.


 
We fight over the SnV in this house


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Taytos are over-rated, tbf.


 
They're just a standard crisp, not some premium guff like Salty Dog, but still piss all over Walkers


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Yes, although they're not as common. Not that many crayfish around anymore.
> 
> 
> We call them both lobster. They're different species tho.


 
So how do you know what your asking for/getting?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> The only crisp I would turn down, is salt and vinegar flavour. Yuk.


 
I wasn't a fan when I moved to the UK. Still don't buy them, but a handful now and then is OK. Same with ready salted, never buy them, don't mind them.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> So how do you know what your asking for/getting?


 
Depends on the time of the year I reckon. Local ones you can only get during a specific window of time. Other than that they'll be imported.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> They're just a standard crisp, not some premium guff like Salty Dog, but still piss all over Walkers


 
I find that premium/kettle/posh crisps are usually too thick and too salty. Hence I'd rather Walkers or other bog-standard brands.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Depends on the time of the year I reckon. Local ones you can only get during a specific window of time. Other than that they'll be imported.


 
Still, how do you know if you ask for an imported lobster you are not going to get an imported scampi?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I find that premium/kettle/posh crisps are usually too thick and too salty. Hence I'd rather Walkers or other bog-standard brands.


 
Kettle chips hurt to eat


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)

they don't


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

This 'banter & tittle tattle' isn't particularly 'brickers' related, is it?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> This 'banter & tittle tattle' isn't particularly 'brickers' related, is it?


 
No. Oh well.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Still, how do you know if you ask for an imported lobster you are not going to get an imported scampi?


 
Well, I think (but can't be 100% sure) that scampi back home generally refers to imported lobsters that may or may not be the same species. If you ask for "hummer" (Norski for lobster) then you will get a bigger beast than those small ones you posted above.


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm fully aware that we only need a couple more pages, but it's not really a fair fight, is it.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Kettle chips hurt to eat


 
They're shit. And yes they do hurt.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm fully aware that we only need a couple more pages, but it's not really a fair fight, is it.


 
Where can you buy fresh scampi in Brixton? 

There Onks, does that help?


----------



## Onket (Aug 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> They're shit. And yes they do hurt.


 
They were the Emperor's New Clothes of crisps.

<edit to add> Not only in Brixton, but everywhere.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> They were the Emperor's New Clothes of crisps.
> 
> <edit to add> Not only in Brixton, but everywhere.


 
Quite. I tried them a couple times but found them intolerable. Far too thick and salty. And expensive.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> They were the Emperor's New Clothes of crisps.
> 
> *<edit to add> Not only in Brixton, but everywhere.*


----------



## ajdown (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> This 'banter & tittle tattle' isn't particularly 'brickers' related, is it?


 
I believe the current discussion on crisps started following a comment on new crisps at the Albert, which is most certainly relevant.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I believe the current discussion on crisps started following a comment on new crisps at the Albert, which is most certainly relevant.


 
I may pop in to the Albert later to assess the situation. 
I am not sure I can totally trust Badgers in these matters


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I believe the current discussion on crisps started following a comment on new crisps at the Albert, which is most certainly relevant.


 
Absolutely.  Any Brixton publicans pondering potato snack procurement would find this all very relevant.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2012)

The cut and thrust of Brickers commerce engages us all.


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 23, 2012)

A lobster and a scampo are quite different. A lobster is blue/black until boiled, while a dublin bay prawn/scampo/norway lobster/langoustine whatever is pinky-orange and white and goes a little darker when cooked. I think that scampi, in Italian, refers only to the tail of the critter, they have another word for the whole animal which I have temporarily forgotten. It is much smaller and lives much deeper than a lobster,  on soft/muddy seafloor whereas lobsters like hard, rocky ground. Most langoustines today are trawled, which is very destructive, while lobsters are caught in creels. You can catch langoustines with creels if you get there before the trawlers, but these days it's uneconomic. 
I know this because long ago before I came to Brixton I did a bit of inshore fishing.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> This 'banter & tittle tattle' isn't particularly 'brickers' related, is it?


 
Crisps discussion originated out of the Albert and well lobsters and stuff like that fir in with the Villaaaggeee demographic quite perfectly.
Win for Badgers.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

http://chocolatefilms.com/news/deta...ery-fund-support-for-becoming-brixton-project

Some brixton youth and history of unrest project.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> A lobster and a scampo are quite different. A lobster is blue/black until boiled, while a dublin bay prawn/scampo/norway lobster/langoustine whatever is pinky-orange and white and goes a little darker when cooked. I think that scampi, in Italian, refers only to the tail of the critter, they have another word for the whole animal which I have temporarily forgotten. It is much smaller and lives much deeper than a lobster, on soft/muddy seafloor whereas lobsters like hard, rocky ground. Most langoustines today are trawled, which is very destructive, while lobsters are caught in creels. You can catch langoustines with creels if you get there before the trawlers, but these days it's uneconomic.
> I know this because long ago before I came to Brixton I did a bit of inshore fishing.


 
Is it really the case that everything they call scampi is from the same species? BTW in Norway you're only allowed to catch norway lobsters with creels, from 1. Oct to the end of the year (shorter in some places).


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 23, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> why is the north section so narrow? should at least go out to the skate park.


*Stockwell* skate park?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

> *Scampi* is a culinary name for a kind of small lobster, also known as _Nephrops norvegicus_, Norway lobster, Dublin Bay prawn, langoustine or, to avoid ambiguity, "true scampi".


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> *Stockwell* skate park?


Didn't realise it was called that, it's closer to *Brixton* than Brixton Cycles


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 23, 2012)

did brixton cycles start in more brixton centric premises, maybe?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> did brixton cycles start in more brixton centric premises, maybe?


Yes.  It used to be very central.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> did brixton cycles start in more brixton centric premises, maybe?


 
CHL


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2012)

Brickers Villaaage has free wi-fi


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2012)

If anyone thinks they can start a 'Brickers Tittle Tattle' thread for September, they're going to be seriously disappointed. 

We may not have many standards around here, but we have some.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Villaaage


General Q to all: Did this actually get overheard, or is it a made up thing to make sneering easier?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> If anyone thinks they can start a 'Brickers Tittle Tattle' thread for September, they're going to be seriously disappointed.
> 
> We may not have many standards around here, but we have some.





When you say 'we' are you speaking for us all? Perhaps a vote would make everyone feel more comfortable about our standards?


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> General Q to all: Did this actually get overheard, or is it a made up thing to make sneering easier?


Given some of the well heeled braying types I've heard when going through Granville Arcade on the weekend, I'd say it's _highly_ likely. 'Brickers' has certainly been overheard.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Given some of the well heeled braying types I've heard when going through Granville Arcade on the weekend, I'd say it's _highly_ likely. 'Brickers' has certainly been overheard.


They don't get much more well-heeled than in dulwich, and I've never heard, or heard of that being called 'Dulwich Villaage'.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> General Q to all: Did this actually get overheard, or is it a made up thing to make sneering easier?


 
It looks like a lot of the talk on here to me - not so much about sneering as denoting that gentrification happening in Brixton is down to people who are Definitely Not Like Us at all.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2012)

People like you and me buying houses is more damaging tbh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> People like you and me buying houses is more damaging tbh.


 
Not me - I'm gentrifying somewhere else.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2012)

I_ dream_ of being able to afford a house in Brixton!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 24, 2012)

i dreamt last night i was at a funfair by the seaside.

but i'd really really like to be able to afford a house in brixton.


----------



## Onket (Aug 27, 2012)

I wouldn't live in Brixton if you paid me.

And I am paid to work there.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 27, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Not me - I'm gentrifying somewhere else.


I'm dragging down where I live.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I wouldn't live in Brixton if you paid me.
> 
> And I am paid to work there.



6 days left for club sarnie 'a la badger' btw


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 29, 2012)

Went to Yum D in Market Row at the weekend.  Had vegetable tempura which was fine but had better and a duck curry which was delicious. 

One more I can score off the list. 

Also went to the tapas paella place. I've forgotten the name weekend before last. That was very good too.  mussels, tortilla and beans with clams. tortilla very good, beans and clams very tasty and mussels also tasty but could tell they were very salty. 

Haven't savoured anything a la badgers although I did watch foggers eat a burger there the other week.  He seemed satisfied.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2012)

Prima Donna in Market Row (Roooow?) does a nice cooked breakfast. £6.95 including tea/coffee, proper sausages. 'twas very busy on Sunday.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2012)

The best crisps are Walkers Extra-Crunchy S&V. 3 for 2 at the 99p shop.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> People like you and me buying houses is more damaging tbh.


Damaging to whom?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I_ dream_ of being able to afford a house in Brixton!


I am so lucky that I bought a flat in 1995 when it was cheap. 60K felt like a fortune at the time, and was four times my income.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Damaging to whom?


 
To people with less money.



Ms T said:


> I am so lucky that I bought a flat in 1995 when it was cheap. 60K felt like a fortune at the time, and was four times my income.


 
A regular flat in Brixton is now 10x most people's income.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm dragging down where I live.


 
i hear the residents association are up in arms


----------



## PartyThyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone here drink in the EPT?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2012)

PartyThyme said:
			
		

> Anyone here drink in the EPT?



Eager Pervert Tavern?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

Eponymous Ponce Towers?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2012)

Elk Perving Trip?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2012)

Executive Parent Trap


----------



## Crispy (Aug 29, 2012)

I have been known to drink in the Elm Park Tavern.


----------



## billythefish (Aug 29, 2012)

Effervescent Piss Trap...


----------



## Winot (Aug 29, 2012)

Went there for the first time last night . 

Loved it - great ale on tap, nice surroundings, and some great touches (the umbrellas for smokers, board games, books and take-away menus).  Could have done with a few more punters, though I can hardly complain as it's taken me 17 years to get round to a visit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 29, 2012)

Winot said:


> Went there for the first time last night .
> 
> Loved it - great ale on tap, nice surroundings, and some great touches (the umbrellas for smokers, board games, books and take-away menus).


I read that as great touchés


----------



## PartyThyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Winot said:


> Went there for the first time last night .
> 
> Loved it - great ale on tap, nice surroundings, and some great touches (the umbrellas for smokers, board games, books and take-away menus). Could have done with a few more punters, though I can hardly complain as it's taken me 17 years to get round to a visit.


 
Umbrellas? Christ. They just closed the back area which I really liked, was great for lock ins too.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 29, 2012)

Winot said:


> Went there for the first time last night .
> 
> Loved it - great ale on tap, nice surroundings, and some great touches (the umbrellas for smokers, board games, books and take-away menus). Could have done with a few more punters, though I can hardly complain as it's taken me 17 years to get round to a visit.


 
Everyone on here claims to love it but it's always empty. I keep telling them to use it!


----------



## Winot (Aug 29, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Everyone on here claims to love it but it's always empty. I keep telling them to use it!


 
It's going to be my new 'local'.  Leanderman is signed up, just need Ol' Nick.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 29, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Everyone on here claims to love it but it's always empty. I keep telling them to use it!


 
Hello!   Patricia was asking after you.   I bumped into her last night.  I said you'd been on holiday after passport flahs and were settled in your new house.   She's ok.  She was going to have a takeaway instead of cooking.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 29, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Hello! Patricia was asking after you. I bumped into her last night. I said you'd been on holiday after passport flahs and were settled in your new house. She's ok. She was going to have a takeaway instead of cooking.


 
Aaw, I love Pat. How's things in the block? I think you miss my rude hand-written notes telling people to SHUT THE DOOR!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 29, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Aaw, I love Pat. How's things in the block? I think you miss my rude hand-written notes telling people to SHUT THE DOOR!


 
I'll PM!


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 29, 2012)

Winot said:


> It's going to be my new 'local'. Leanderman is signed up, just need Ol' Nick.


I've lived in Brickers for 10 years and been there, well, once. Still, it's nice to see SW2 try and compete with SW9's sophisticated beer scene. Bless it.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2012)

Never been yet. Should rectify that really, I've been to the Hand In Hand more than once.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 30, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Everyone on here claims to love it but it's always empty. I keep telling them to use it!


 
if you call them they will come.  well, actually they'll bicker about if for a dozen pages, then no-one will show up.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2012)

Winot said:


> It's going to be my new 'local'. Leanderman is signed up, just need Ol' Nick.


 
 Agreed. It's a great shame the EPT is not more popular. I intend to address this issue.


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 30, 2012)

The oikish Chitter Chatter thread has moved onto Chicken Chasseur while we talk about beer!

Who else remembers the time when, famously "you could eat foie gras on Brixton's Frontline".


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> The oikish Chitter Chatter thread has moved onto Chicken Chasseur while we talk about beer!
> 
> Who else remembers the time when, famously "you could eat foie gras on Brixton's Frontline".


 
Not me.

But, on the beer front, I went to the Crown and Anchor ale pub on Brixton Rd last night - friendly staff and great choice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2012)

Winot said:


> Went there for the first time last night .
> 
> Loved it - great ale on tap, nice surroundings, and some great touches (the umbrellas for smokers, board games, books and take-away menus). Could have done with a few more punters, though I can hardly complain as it's taken me 17 years to get round to a visit.


 
It was really busy on Monday evening.  Couldn't figure out why until someone reminded me it was a Monday.  I was getting really worried it was becoming overly gentrified


----------



## Winot (Aug 30, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> The oikish Chitter Chatter thread has moved onto Chicken Chasseur while we talk about beer!
> 
> Who else remembers the time when, famously "you could eat foie gras on Brixton's Frontline".



Foie gras on brioche, no less.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2012)

There is somewhere in Outer Brixton that sells foie gras toasties. They're well lush.


----------



## Winot (Aug 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There is somewhere in Outer Brixton that sells foie gras toasties. They're well lush.



Where? (pusher)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Agreed. It's a great shame the EPT is not more popular. I intend to address this issue.


 
I'm pissed off the back garden's locked.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2012)

Winot said:


> Where? (pusher)


Stockwell Road


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2012)

Winot said:


> Where? (pusher)


Canton Arms.


----------



## Winot (Aug 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Stockwell Road



Thank you for being so helpful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry forgot the name of the pub. Ms T is right


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> There is somewhere in Outer Brixton that sells foie gras toasties. They're well lush.


 
I didn't think you thought there was an 'outer' Brixton?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I didn't think you thought there was an 'outer' Brixton?



More tattle than tittle round there


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> I didn't think you thought there was an 'outer' Brixton?


I do! It consists of Streatham, Stockwell, Herne Hill, Camberwell, Kennington, Clapham, West Norwood and Dulwich. Other south London enclaves are New Cross and Deptford.


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

Not Brixton at all, then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2012)

Brixton's wherever I choose to believe it is


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2012)

If you say so.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 31, 2012)

Onket said:


> If you say so.


As with New York, Brixton is a state of mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2012)

Quite.
I have been in Brixton in Bangalore.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 1, 2012)

Are we still going?


----------



## Winot (Sep 2, 2012)

Where is teh September thread?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2012)

Winot said:


> Where is teh September thread?


 
Do a search for Brickers Tittle Tattle September.  It'll come right up


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

Winot said:


> Where is teh September thread?


Right here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-september-2012.298589/


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Right here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-september-2012.298589/


No that's the man's one. Where is the samizdat one?


----------

